# Any easy way to tell where you tank is leaking?



## Sowa (May 28, 2014)

So I must have a leak somewhere in my tank. I have a 25gal fluval accent. It has tubes so you can pull a lever and drain the tank into a buck which I have removed and replaced the filter with something else.

Anyway a month ago or so I noticed water damage to my stand. (also 2 fish jumped out somehow, no idea how since it's covered) I didn't notice any continued leaking, the floor wasn't wet or anything so I figured I over filled when cleaning.

Last night after cleaning I noticed water along the bottom of the tank on top of the stand. The bottom shelf had a pool of water but oddly not the middle. I put a paper towel at the bottom of the tank where the stand is and a it absorbed a bunch of water to the point the paper towel is dripping. 

I'm worried about moving my fish. I have a lot I'm not sure I can find anymore, I'll be pretty upset if they die. But I'm not really sure I can figure this out without draining and removing the gravel...

I'm considering upgrading to a Fluval 45 bow just to be safe but money is an issue. 

What would you do?
(Oh, also I'm moving in a few months so I'm not sure how stressful 2 changes are going to be on them...)


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

If you can't remove the fish, but need to know where the leak is (you're going to have to remove the fish to repair the leak, anyway), you can try a light dusting of powder on the outside of the tank - flour would be my choice, since it's cheap and nontoxic. There might be difficulty getting the powder to stick, that's a problem, but a water trail will disturb and soak the powder so you can find the path the water's taking.

That won't help you if the leak's on the bottom, though.


----------

